# Excel Mac 2011 Equivalent RowSource



## plg3699 (26 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour à tous,

Voici un tableau très simple dont je voudrais extraire des données afin de les intégrer dans une ListBox d'un UserForm selon ce format :
*Compte* (dans une première colonne) suivi de *Solde* (dans une seconde colonne).

Le tableau en question (*TabCompte)* situé dans la feuille "Comptes" du classeur a les en-têtes suivantes:
En colonne B : CompteID
En colonne C : Compte (Intitulé du compte bancaire)
En colonne D : Solde Initial
En colonne E : Dépenses
En colonne F : Solde (Solde Initial - dépenses)

*Objectif* : Retouver dans ma ListBox Le contenu de la colonne C suivi de la valeur en € de la colonne F et ce pour chaque compte bancaire présent dans TabCompte.

Je cherche donc l'équivalent de RowSource en VBA afin de coder ce truc qui ne doit pas être trop compliqué mais je n'y arrive pas car novice en la matière.
Pour info je suis sur Excel mac 2011

Un grand merci à qui peut m'éclairer sur ce sujet !


----------

